# Fin rot on a goldfish



## Julie's Julies (Jul 17, 2007)

I have two 9-month-old twin-tailed goldfish in a 5.5 gallon tank (WAY too small I realize; we are getting a bigger tank). Parameters are: ammonia, 0ppm; nitrite, 0ppm; nitrate, 5ppm (it gets to 10ppm before each weekly water change). Temperature is usually at 78 right now because we have no air conditioning and no amount of frozen coke bottles seems to bring down the temp.

I noticed yesterday that one of them has a tattered tail, much like fin rot but without any secondary cottony fungus, and the other is losing his orange color on his head.

Any advice as to what is wrong? Could it be just the combination of the small tank with the high temperature? What can I do to help them?

Thanks!


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

It could very well be because the tank is too small and the temp is so high.

Most goldfish are going to prefer waters about 15* F cooler than what yours is currently at. They can survive in warmer waters, but do not prefer it.

Also, a 5.5g tank is pretty small for any fish...especially goldfish. Being 9months old and stuck in that tiny tank is VERY bad for them...it's likely you're stunting their grow having them in such a small tank for such a long time. By the time my comet goldfish were about 9months old, they were 6" long.

You should be in a hurry to find them a new home (I'd opt for a 30g min.).


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jul 17, 2007)

That's pretty much what I had figured. They should have a larger home by the end of the week. 

I have only had them three months myself; I say they are 9 months because the LFS said they were six months when I bought them. I never would have put them in such a small tank except for the fact that I got some BAD advice from the LFS where I purchased them (I no longer shop there).

It boggles my mind that people keep these kind of fish in itty-bitty fish bowls and say that they do just fine; mine are clearly suffering in such small living conditions even with a filter and air stone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tattered fins can be a sign of stress. Losing the color could just be growing up, goldfish often change colors as they age. Watch their behavior.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have heard you can use ice cubes to lower water temp. It might help a little, though if you are using frozen bottles I am not sure  I would think those would work well.


----------

